# Larry Light



## RedLED (Jan 21, 2016)

What about this Larry light I see everywhere?


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 21, 2016)

A thread about the "Larry Light" in Budget Lights is hilarious.  Where do you "see" them everywhere?


----------



## archimedes (Jan 21, 2016)

NEBO ... not tvodrd 

I do not think "Larry Light" means what you think it means (lol)


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 21, 2016)

archimedes said:


> NEBO ... not tvodrd
> 
> I do not think "Larry Light" means what you think it means (lol)



Thanks for the info....carry on.  der


----------



## archimedes (Jan 21, 2016)

Beamhead said:


> A thread about the "Larry Light" in Budget Lights is ...



... inconceivable [emoji317]


----------



## walterr839 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just got the yellow Larry C for $9

I think it will fit in well working underneath dashboards


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 22, 2016)

The Larry COB is just a fantastic design; having 170 lumens of pure flood come out of one side of the body of a pen, with a swivel clip so you can clip it a bunch of different ways/places, and the clip is magnetic so it'll mount anywhere, all for nine bucks. A seriously legendary little light..


----------



## RedLED (Jan 22, 2016)

Beamhead said:


> A thread about the "Larry Light" in Budget Lights is hilarious.  Where do you "see" them everywhere?


I know, when the dude told me they were selling Larry Lights at such and such, I said, lets go...NOW! A dissapointment, that there was not a coffee can filled with all the colors, of the one we all know, love, hold, and collect. 

But THE other larry light, such as it is, is OK, too.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 22, 2016)

Sure hope no one makes a five dollar Haiku, or something named McGizmo.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 22, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> The Larry COB is just a fantastic design; having 170 lumens of pure flood come out of one side of the body of a pen, with a swivel clip so you can clip it a bunch of different ways/places, and the clip is magnetic so it'll mount anywhere, all for nine bucks. A seriously legendary little light..



Halo, give us your educated retail prediction: will it stick around, or flounder like so many other lights, and if so will we all want one? (See that is a follow up question, just like at work)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 22, 2016)

I've seen these prominently displayed at the locally owned hardware store. However, the last couple of times I was there I was in a hurry to finish what I was working on. Perhaps I'll stop in today and give them more than a casual glance. Just yesterday I used my $$$ headlight to replace the kitchen sink spray hose. I'd much rather use something less expensive, ........ hate scratching my good lights.

Pictures to follow.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 22, 2016)

RedLED said:


> Halo, give us your educated retail prediction: will it stick around, or flounder like so many other lights, and if so will we all want one?



It should be on the list of Lights Of The Year, that good. Nebo will almost certainly discontinue all their other Larry designs for this specific one.

It's unique in that it's an output-related technological leap at the lowest price point; you think back to all the LED upgrades we've had in the past, the power LED, the multi-die, the larger die, it's always been about the newer _and more expensive_ LED lights. This could be the first time we get a new kind of LED that provides significantly more output than the old design, and is also less than ten dollars in the little cardboard display near the register at your local hardware store, definitely a new twist..


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 22, 2016)

Cliplite makes 'em too.

Chicken or the egg/Cliplite or Larry kinda thing...
Me thinks clip lite was first. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413114-cliplite-led-array-pocket-light


----------



## RedLED (Jan 23, 2016)

Halo, you sold me. Tomorrow, I am buying the entire display and giving them out to every one I know. Just bought my wife a new car, so that will compliment her Surefire I put in the glove box the first night.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 23, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've seen these prominently displayed at the locally owned hardware store. However, the last couple of times I was there I was in a hurry to finish what I was working on. Perhaps I'll stop in today and give them more than a casual glance. Just yesterday I used my $$$ headlight to replace the kitchen sink spray hose. I'd much rather use something less expensive, ........ hate scratching my good lights.
> 
> Pictures to follow.
> 
> ~ Chance



Chauncey, I would have helped you with that, but I'm afraid we have departed Seattle. For a nice town house in Georgetown, and in Philadelphia, the Main Line area. We have a normal sized home 4500 Sq Feet, the place is littered with massive homes. Still I will spend most of my time in California, in the desert and DC. 

I see the president declared large areas of WA, state disaster areas, hope you came out OK, of that storm that hit CA bad too we had one day and less than an inch of rain from it. But man it got really cold here 40-50 degrees, just awful. Had lights and batteries at the ready and the fireplace going.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 23, 2016)

And you can get one for _everybody_..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 23, 2016)

RedLED said:


> Chauncey, I would have helped you with that, but I'm afraid we have departed Seattle. For a nice town house in George Town, and in Philadelphia, the Main Line area. We have a normal sized home 4500 Sq Feet, the place is littered with massive homes. Still I will spend most of my time in California, in the desert and DC.
> 
> I see the president declared large areas of WA, state disaster areas, hope you came out OK, of that storm that hit CA bad too we had one day and less than an inch of rain from it. But man it got really cold here 40-50 degrees, just awful. Had lights and batteries at the ready and the fireplace going.



Thanks Red. The worst of the storm missed us. No problems at all. With the Jonas blizzard hitting so hard, I hope you're heading to your desert diggs.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know how anyone gets any work done at Amazon. There's so many cool things to play with ...... :huh:

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 23, 2016)

[email protected]@K who found the Larry Light Jackpot! I decided on a red one ..... love my local Brookdale Lumber hardware store.

~ Chance


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 24, 2016)

What is the color temp on these lights?


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 24, 2016)

Phaserburn said:


> What is the color temp on these lights?



Cool, like a cool power LED, not 5mm; looks much better than the old Inova X5/Lighthound keychain, it's about midway between the hotspot and the spill on a cool XM-L.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 24, 2016)

Phaserburn said:


> What is the color temp on these lights?



$9.99  Batteries included.

~ C.G.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 24, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks Red. The worst of the storm missed us. No problems at all. With the Jonas blizzard hitting so hard, I hope you're heading to your desert diggs.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks, we are in the desert, however my daughter stayed at her home in Philadelphia.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 24, 2016)

These lights are wicked!


----------



## RedLED (Jan 24, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> dig the toxic green!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 24, 2016)

They only produce 60 lumens, but there's a laser. 

~ C.G.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Jan 24, 2016)

I never met a Larry light I didn't like!

This thread inspired me to put three fresh AAA's in my Larry light, I really like it.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 24, 2016)

Star Halo, Star Halo...Right here please...

Yes, thank you, Mr. Halo, Red LED, NRP Productions: Can you tell us why do some look different than others, can you comment on that please, and if they are different can you explain please?

(see that is a follow up question like at my work). just making Halo think he is at a press conference.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 24, 2016)

As luck would have it, my mom's kitchen faucet also needs to be replaced. So I didn't hesitate pulling the trigger on a $9.99 Larry Light.  I'm going to have my 18 year old son do the job, so I definitely want the $$$ headlight left at home.

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED (Jan 27, 2016)

The company that makes Larrry Lights also makes a head light, so you could use it with no worries.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 27, 2016)

I ordered a Big 3xAA Larry...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 27, 2016)

Phaserburn said:


> I ordered a Big 3xAA Larry...



Big Larry! A 400 Lumen work light, sporting three modes and a powerful magnetic base! :naughty:
That guy will light up a room. :twothumbs Next time I'm at the local hardware store, I'm going to grab me a Big Larry.

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED (Jan 28, 2016)

Next time I'm at the local hardware store, I'm going to grab me a Big Larry.... That's what she said! 

Sorry I could not resist!


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, I got my Big Larry in. I admit, it's a cool light and is decent quality. A quick tail cap DMM reading shows a 1.15A draw on high using eneloops. Low draws a much more user friendly 350ma. So, runtime will be around 1.5 hrs on high, and around 5 hrs on low. Not too shabby. I was surprised to see it has an electronic switch, so those keeping the big Larry in the car should perhaps lock out the tail.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 29, 2016)

Got the standard Larry Light today,and love it for my grip truck. It is very cool.


----------



## dgbrookman (Jan 29, 2016)

RedLED said:


> The company that makes Larrry Lights also makes a head lame, so you could use it with no worries.


 
My head is already lame, so I'll pass. 


(sorry, some openings are just too good to resist...)


----------



## RedLED (Jan 30, 2016)

dgbrookman said:


> My head is already lame, so I'll pass.
> 
> 
> (sorry, some openings are just too good to resist...)



That's a spell checker for you, and it is funny!


----------



## RedLED (Jan 30, 2016)

***Calling STAR HALO***

Star,

How many versions of these things are there? I have the dual row of LEDs at 160 lumens, but what else is there? the single row is 60 lumens.

I love these things.

Thanks, Super Star Halo


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 30, 2016)

RedLED said:


> How many versions of these things are there? I have the dual row of LEDs at 60 lumens, but what else is there?



That's an old version, the version I and the others are raving about is the new 'Larry C' COB edition, 170 lumens, four body colors, five if you include Lucy.

There's also the Big Magnum Larry, 400 lumens, three colors, but definitely not a penlight.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 31, 2016)

Star,

Thanks for your reply. 

So, the one with the Laser is on the way out, is that correct? Bought another Larry light the laser in orange, and a yellow COB from the local Hdwe. store this afternoon, and the COB seems warmer K color Temp.

Should we buy spares of the Larry Light 2 with the laser now if we want our traditional good spares, or will they be available for a while?

I like the laser for the cats.

Thank you for all your help in this matter, here are guys with the best flashlights ever made to date in the world, wanting $10.00 lights

Again thanks,

RedLED


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 31, 2016)

RedLED said:


> So, the one with the Laser is on the way out, is that correct?



No indication of that, every Nebo product I've ever seen is still in production. They do make a metal version of the old single-row Larry, maybe the COB will get the same treatment..

And did you see this - 200 lumens with modes on your iPhone with its own battery; I would totally go for that if the battery could also charge the phone, need a battery case for work, killer design though..


----------



## RedLED (Jan 31, 2016)

Do you sell a ton of them on Amazon. I may buy mine there next.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 31, 2016)

RedLED said:


> Do you sell a ton of them on Amazon. I may buy mine there next.



Nope, the best selling lights at Amazon are all cheap junk, same as anywhere else. But that's where I bought my Larry.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 1, 2016)

Star,

Is there protective film on the LEDs, like on the laser? I cant tell?


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 1, 2016)

RedLED said:


> Is there protective film on the LEDs, like on the laser? I cant tell?



The COB is one long LED, it sits recessed in the reflector and has a thick cut of clear plastic covering the whole thing.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 1, 2016)

what about the 12 led versions?


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 1, 2016)

RedLED said:


> what about the 12 led versions?



Don't know, haven't handled one of those.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 1, 2016)

Many thanks for all the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 2, 2016)

Got another Toxic Green and an orange of the 12 LED 160 lumen versions. Still more colors I want including the pink one, and the UV version for travel.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 2, 2016)

I wish they came with red, green and blue LEDs.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 2, 2016)

Do you have a COB one yet?


----------



## RedLED (Feb 2, 2016)

yes! I bought the yellow, and may go back and get a red one. I like the compact size and switch location.

How did they do the one long LED? I do like the COB, except for the laser for our cats, they go crazy. The COB is more streamlined than the Larry 2

I must admit I love these things, for the money the quality is outstanding.

Star, have you thought about a review on these and the different models and choices?

Best, 

RL


----------



## man_o'_sand (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm new to this LED flashlight thing. Picked up a 2015 ver. P12 on a whim. Really like it but find it's not very useful indoors for small work projects (under the sink, running cables, honey-do list, etc.).

Thanks to you guys I have the Larry for all that.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 12, 2016)

I went into the local hardware store today for some painting supplies ........ Yep! Came out with a red Big Larry. :twothumbs Now I can play policeman with the red strobe. :devil:

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED (Feb 12, 2016)

A red Big Larry? they come in red


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 13, 2016)

In another couple of years, these lights - or something like them - will likely be _*Makerspace* cheap_. What ever do I mean by that term?

Small tools at the makerspace I help with have tend to have short, harsh lifetimes. As such, a preferred supplier for tools that take extreme abuse is Harbor Freight; to wit, a 1/16" DeWalt drill bit lasts just as long as a 1/16" Harbor Freight drill bit when you have people using them as drift pins and hammering them into stock as hard as the power tools will allow _(thus we stock them both on the tool shelves in addition to hot spares out of sight)_. We presently buy some truly terrible flashlights from Wal-Mart (some 2xAA junk that are barely sufficient for pinpoint automotive inspection) that generally don't live to see their batteries changed. We've experimented with the Harbor Freight 3xAAA showerhead designs, but these tend not to outlast their initial set of batteries _(terrible heavy-duty cells at that)_, such is the awful quality of their construction - and we need more of them than getting one free at HF every other week will provide

Now if we could source something like this light in the sub $4 range, we'd probably buy them 10 at a time on a monthly basis and live with the predictable loss rate through abuse and shrinkage. But at $10 they're still a little too expensive for the attrition through abuse and too attractive for shrinkage purposes.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 13, 2016)

so THATS what these abominations are called! "Larry lights"? I got stuck with one working on my old Mercedes and it blew chunks. Nowhere near bright enough, to big to mount into tight positions and the tint was just plain awful. The only credit Ill give this light is that it did not explode. Im always working on my old Mercedes and I MUST be able to see into tight confines. Hence the Olight S1. Small enough to mount anywhere, puts out as much light as I want and the tint is good. The Olight magnetic tail cap places the light in places the "larry light" couldnt even begin to go.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 13, 2016)

idleprocess said:


> In another couple of years, these lights - or something like them - will likely be _*Makerspace* cheap_. What ever do I mean by that term?
> 
> Small tools at the makerspace I help with have tend to have short, harsh lifetimes. As such, a preferred supplier for tools that take extreme abuse is Harbor Freight; to wit, a 1/16" DeWalt drill bit lasts just as long as a 1/16" Harbor Freight drill bit when you have people using them as drift pins and hammering them into stock as hard as the power tools will allow _(thus we stock them both on the tool shelves in addition to hot spares out of sight)_. We presently buy some truly terrible flashlights from Wal-Mart (some 2xAA junk that are barely sufficient for pinpoint automotive inspection) that generally don't live to see their batteries changed. We've experimented with the Harbor Freight 3xAAA showerhead designs, but these tend not to outlast their initial set of batteries _(terrible heavy-duty cells at that)_, such is the awful quality of their construction - and we need more of them than getting one free at HF every other week will provide
> 
> Now if we could source something like this light in the sub $4 range, we'd probably buy them 10 at a time on a monthly basis and live with the predictable loss rate through abuse and shrinkage. But at $10 they're still a little too expensive for the attrition through abuse and too attractive for shrinkage purposes.



Saw a slew in a Sprawl Mart yesterday for $3.99. 

Now I've been using an LED array light similar to the Larry light by clip-lite for over a year and it has served our household well. It is the go to light when we need bright light up close without self blinding.

Is it built like a tank? Well no, but it's not meant to be used in battle. My friend who mailed it to me tends to void unconditional warranties in his daily life and tells me his is still going strong. 
I recently gave away a version called 'ez-red' and the recipient keeps thanking me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 13, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> so THATS what these abominations are called! "Larry lights"? I got stuck with one working on my old Mercedes and it blew chunks. Nowhere near bright enough, to big to mount into tight positions and the tint was just plain awful. The only credit Ill give this light is that it did not explode. Im always working on my old Mercedes and I MUST be able to see into tight confines. Hence the Olight S1. Small enough to mount anywhere, puts out as much light as I want and the tint is good. The Olight magnetic tail cap places the light in places the "larry light" couldnt even begin to go.



Your Momma! 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 13, 2016)

Then Mr. Chance comes along and causes a laugh. Thank you.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 20, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Then Chance comes along and causes a laugh. Thank you.



Why soitenly. Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk.

~ C.G.


----------



## cactus man (Feb 21, 2016)

For you big Larry fans..I just came across a big Larry flashlight holder.
It is made by NEBO so it's made specifically for the big Larry!

I do not have any financial interest in the product or company listed....

I found it at "WWW.superbrightleds.com"
The item number is 6393
The price is about $5.00

Amazon offers the holder too but they charge a bit more.

I have one on order so when it arrives I'll return with a quick review and opinion of the 
holder

Cactus Man


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 21, 2016)

cactus man said:


> For you big Larry fans..I just came across a big Larry flashlight holder.
> It is made by NEBO so it's made specifically for the big Larry!
> 
> I do not have any financial interest in the product or company listed....
> ...



Please do!! 

Batteries Plus has some 'neoprene' Nebo holsters that stretch to fit numerous lights.
Closed top hook n loop fastener that seemed pretty grippy. 
I wonder if it's the same one. It was $8 iirc.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for reporting on that! Looks cool!


----------



## cactus man (Feb 24, 2016)

*Big Larry Light holster review*

First off..I have no financial interest in the company or product listed....

Go to superbrightleds.com

I found the #6393 Big Larry holder there for $4.99 plus shipping.

The holder arrived in a timely manner and is quite nice.

Sorry I can't post a photo.

The holder is made of a durable plastic/nylon material.
The holder can slide over a belt or on a pant waist.
The holder has a small piece of metal on the bottom part to
keep the light secure by utilizing the light's magnet.
About 2/3 of the way up is a nylon/plastic spring "c" type clamp
to secure the top of the light.

You can rotate the light and actually the holder is almost invisible 
when the flashlight is installed.

I find this holder specifically designed for the big Larry Light
an excellent holder.


Cactus Man


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Big Larry Light holster review*







Notice anything peculiar?

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Big Larry Light holster review*

A Big Red Larry, ballin'.. your CMOS scan caught the PWM?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Big Larry Light holster review*






Right you are, StarHalo; and thank you for letting me know what the process is called. I thought it was pretty cool that there was light on the table but none emmiting from Big Larry. One doesn't have to read much to be impressed by the wide breadth of knowledge of the members of CPF.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Big Larry Light holster review*

Gotta love us guys with too many hobbies. From my camera hobby - The sensor in your camera takes a picture by scanning from top to bottom, so any changes that occur in your scene in the space of time it takes that scan will be recorded as they were in the instant of the scan, not as they appear altogether. You can observe this phenomenon by holding your cellphone camera to the side while driving; all vertical objects will appear to lean significantly, as the scan of the sensor picks up the scene at the top of the frame at a slightly different time as the scene at the bottom of the frame.

Had a handyman over to clear out my dishwasher's air gap under the sink, and while the Larry COB worked alright in that role, it may be slightly out of its element where you're just leaving the light in one place and working, like a trouble light. The Big Larry might make more sense there, so now I'm thinking about getting that one..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Big Larry Light holster review*

The image was taken using an iPhone 5S utilizing Burst Mode. 

One of the main reasons I purchased the Big Larry was for working under sinks. There's a lot of metal under there to scratch my expensive head lights. One doesn't want to concern himself with being careful underneath the sink, he just wants to get the job done and stand up.

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Big Larry Light holster review*

Where did you find the red anodized Big Larry, very nice.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Big Larry Light holster review*



RedLED said:


> Where did you find the red anodized Big Larry, very nice.


 
Thanks Red. I found it at the local hardware store. Brookdale Lumber. 

~ Chance


----------

